# GeForce-300M-Serie vorgestellt, kein DX-11



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2009)

*GeForce-300M-Serie vorgestellt, kein DX-11*​
Hersteller Nvidia hat Still und heimlich ohne Ankündigung und begleitender Pressemitteilung ihr Grafikkarten-Angebot für Notebooks überarbeitet und erste Informationen zu der GeForce-300M-Serie veröffentlicht. Bei der "neuen Serie" handelt es sich aber nicht wie erhofft um neue Grafikkarten-Modelle des Fermi-Chips, denn in erster Linie sind diese nur ein weiterer Aufguss der schon bestehenden GeForce-200M-Modelle.

Die neuen Modelle lauten GeForce GTS 360M, GeForce GTS 350M, GeForce GT 335M, GeForce GT 330M, GeForce GT 325M, GeForce 310M und GeForce 305M. Die GTS 360M und GTS 350M unterscheiden sich bis auf die Namensänderung kaum von den Vorgängern 260M und 250M, auch die Performance unterscheidet sich kaum bzw. gar nicht zu den Vorgängermodellen.

Demnach verfügt die GeForce GT 335M 72 Shader-Einheiten und besitzt so aber keinen direkt vergleichbaren Vorgänger. Die Versionen 330M und 325M unterscheiden sich bis auf die Namensänderung von ihren Vorgängern 240M und 230M nur geringfügig. 

Keine der Geforce 300M-Serie unterstützt DirectX-11, sondern nur DirectX-10.1., welches für ein Windows-7-Ready-Logo notwendig ist.
 Konkurrent AMD wird hingegen schon im Januar erste DirectX-11-Grafikkarten für den mobilen Bereich vorstellen können.

Somit geht Nvidia erneut einen Weg des Aufgusses einer schon bestehenden Serie, welche sich technisch kaum von der Vorgänger-Serie unterscheidet. Nvidias schnellster mobiler Chip bleibt nach wie vor der GeForce GTX 280M mit 128 Shaderprozessoren. Dieser basiert immer noch auf dem G92-Kern, welcher Ende 2007 bei der Desktop-Karte GeForce 8800 GTS 512 zum Einsatz kam und somit eine über 2 Jahre alte Technik verfügt.  

Quelle: 
Heise
Nvidia


----------



## HolySh!t (31. Dezember 2009)

Mhhh ob Nvidia auf die ********* fallen wird,mit den ganzen umlabeln,das geht einen solangsam aufn Keks
Fermi muss kommn!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

Was soll das eigentlich? Hier neue Modelle vorstellen, die eigentlich gar nicht neu sind, an denen nichts neu ist außer dem Namen? Was soll das bringen, außer dem Kunden vorzugaukeln, dass die 300er Modelle schneller und neuer sind als die 200er?


----------



## >ExX< (31. Dezember 2009)

Die sollten mal was gescheites machen, nicht nur alte sachen als neu verkaufen


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. Dezember 2009)

> Die sollten mal was gescheites machen, nicht nur alte sachen als neu verkaufen



die GTX 360/380 wird dann warscheinlich einfach sowas


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

Langsam wirds echt ein Armutszeugnis für Nvidia, dieses Rebranding. Nicht dass es reichen würde, im Desktopbereich die Karten unzubenennen, nein jetzt schlägt die Seuche auch noch auf Notebookgrafik um, und das schon zum zweiten mal. Also selbst als Nvidia-Fanboy kann man doch daran nichts gutes mehr entecken. 

Ich mein gut, dass Nvidia sich mit dem Fermi zeit lässt, verstehe Ich ja.
Aber sonst siehts nicht so rosig aus. Weder für Intel noch für AMD wird man in Zukunft Chipsätze entwickeln dürfen. Die ION-Plattform scheint auch nicht so recht der Burner zu sein, da Intel sich den Markt dermaßen einverleibt, und den Atom ohne Chipsatzt teurer verkauft als mit. Da nützt dem ION seine technische Überlegenheit auch wenig. Und wenn man möchte, dass in Zukunft SLI unterstützt wird, muss man sich auf die Boardhersteller verlassen. Von denen hängts dann nämlich ab, ob ein Nforce 200 Chip auf dem Board ist oder nicht. Falls nicht wirds mit SLI schwierig. 
AMD hats da mit seinem Crossfire einfacher. Auf den eigenen Boards läufts so oder so und auf Intel-Chipsätzen dürfe es auch kein Problem sein. 

Jedenfalls sollte Nvidia endlich mal mit dem Rebranding aufhören und alte Chips ausmustern. Die nächste Generation an Notebook-GPUs von Nvidia wird dann vermute Ich auf dem GT200 basieren, nicht auf dem Fermi. Wenn AMD dann die HD 5000er für Notebooks rausbringt, siehts schlecht aus für Nvidia.


----------



## hundElungE (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke das Nvidia keine gute Strategie verfolgt.Dieses umlabeln funktioniert verkaufstechnisch offensichtlich sehr gut.In meinen Augen ist das aber schon fast Irreführung des Kunden.  Ich wette, ein mobiler Fermi kommt eh erst nach nem Shrink...

Allen nen juten Rutsch heute abend!


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich zwar kein Fan-Boy, jedoch vom Gesamt-Paket Hardware und Treiber noch mehr von NVIDIA überzeugt bin als von ADM / ATI. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Redakteure bei Heise sich ihre Arbeit bei dieser Nachricht (heise online - GeForce-300M-Grafikchips für Notebooks) doch etwas zu einfach gemacht haben. Sie verweisen zwar auf die Quellen von NVIDIA (GeForce 300M), versteigen sich jedoch nur in Vermutungen, anstatt die dort publizierten Informationen zu systematisieren. Ob die Informationen von NVIDIA wirklich so korrekt sind, sei dahingestellt. Da sie jedoch als Quelle angegeben sind, hätte man die Daten auch mal auswerten können. Der "Trick" mit der Namensvergabe ist sicher nicht seriös, aber hier mal ein paar Fakten, die ich u.A. aus der verwiesenen NVIDIA-Quelle entnommen habe:

- generelle Unterschiede der mobilen NVIDIA-Grafikkarten:

GTX 280M und GTX 260M
55 nm G92B
DX 10

restliche neue 2xxM und 3xxM
40 nm
DX 10.1

Aus der reduzierten Strukturgröße ergibt sich im Prinzip eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme, was für Notebooks ja nicht ganz unerheblich ist. Die Unterstützung von DX 10.1 ist natürlich im Vergleich zu DX 10 nicht der Bringer.

- Rechen-Leistung anhand der Angaben der verwiesenen NVIDIA-Seite:

Grafik-Chip   |Gigaflops |Processor Clock (MHz)
GTS 260M    |396        |k.A.
GTS 360M    |413        |k.A.
Zuwachs ca. |5%         |-

GT 230M      |158        |1100
GT 330M      |182        |1210
Zuwachs ca. |15%       |10%

(wie macht mann denn hier eine vernünftige Tabelle ?)

Ist zwar auch nicht so erheblich, aber warum soll NVIDIA die qualitativ besseren Chips, die höhere Taktraten ermöglichen, mit niedrigeren verkaufen ? Der Korrektheit halber will ich auch erwähnen, dass in der Spezifikation auf den NVIDIA-Seiten scheinbar kein Unterschied zwischen GTS 250M und GST350 exisitiert. Da vermute ich jedoch, dass die Redakteuere der WEB-Seite etwas übersehen haben.

Das alles zusammen ist sicher in den Augen vieler Leser dieses Forums keine sinnvolle Begründung für das Vorgehen von NVIDIA, soll es aber auch nicht sein. Mir geht es nur um sachliche und möglichst objektive Darstellung der Tatsachen. Also AMD/ATI-Fan-Boys:  bleiben.

Edit 1:

Solche Formulierungen des Redakteurs von Heise haben ja wohl nichts mit objektiver Berichterstattung zu tun, denn dieser Fakt betrifft ja wohl die mobilen Grafik-Chips aller Hersteller (oder ):



> Nvidias schnellster Grafikchip für den mobilen Einsatz bleibt weiterhin der GeForce GTX 280M mit 128 Shaderprozessoren. Er basiert auf dem G92-Kern, der erstmals Ende 2007 bei der Desktop-Karte GeForce 8800 GTS 512 zum Einsatz kam. Der Desktop-Chip GeForce GTX 280 (ohne M im Namen) greift dagegen auf 240 Shaderprozessoren zurück – die 3D-Leistung von Notebooks hinkt der von Desktop-PCs also deutlich hinterher.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass Fermi richtig schlecht wird und Nvidia endlich mal auf die Schnauze fliegt, damit sie mal wieder was gescheites produzieren. 
Früher fand ich Nvidia immer besser (man könnte fast Fanboy sagen), doch seit gut 1 Jahr baut Nvidia nur Sch****.

Ich sag nur Epic Fail!


----------



## Bruce112 (31. Dezember 2009)

werden die Fermi karten wieder so ne krumme 896 speicher haben oder wie 


langsam kozt micht das an warten warten bis wohin


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wenn AMD dann die HD 5000er für Notebooks rausbringt, siehts schlecht aus für Nvidia.



Das sieht in der Realität aber ein bisschen anders aus:
Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de .


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Dezember 2009)

Langsam wird nVidia echt lachhaft. Einfach lächerlich ist diese umbennenerei. Armutszeignis schlechthin. Nur weil die es einfach nicht schaffen ihren ach so tollen Fermi auf Markt zu bringen, muss der Kunde sich nun von denen verarschen lassen. Epic fail!

@ Mattinator:
Das ist doch nur die M Version von der 5650. Warte nur ab was die mobility Radeon HD 5870 bringen wird.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2009)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> @ Mattinator:
> Das ist doch nur die M Version von der 5650. Warte nur ab was die mobility Radeon HD 5870 bringen wird.



Na, genau wie bei den mobility Radeon HD 4xxx, oder ?


----------



## gowengel (31. Dezember 2009)

Warum sollte Nvidia auf die Schnauze fallen? 

Der Große Verdienst wird bei denen nicht etwa bei den High End Geforce gemacht, eher bei OEM oder Quadro und Tesla. Und was sind bei den Mediamarkt Pc meistends verbaut ATI? Nein Nvidia, in den Absatzmengen wie die Media Markt an den Mann bringt, scheint sichs wohl für NV zu lohnen...

Genau das gleiche bei den Quadros, jetzt ratet mal auf was Siemens Rechenpark basiert? Richtig NV...

Und nochwas, mir ist schon klar, NV steht nunmal auf Komerz, sind ja schließlich Amis...


----------



## DarkMo (31. Dezember 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Ist zwar auch nicht so erheblich, aber warum soll NVIDIA die qualitativ besseren Chips, die höhere Taktraten ermöglichen, mit niedrigeren verkaufen ?


sollnse nen + hinten dran hängen. aber die 300er sollen ja sicher nich mal eben bei +5-10% mehr leistung angesetzt sein, sondern bei 50-vllt sogar 100% mehr leistung (die 5870 is doch auch ca doppelt so schnell wie ne 4870 oder? jeden falls nen ganzen zacken schneller). also ich find das so langsam echt richtig bedenklich, was da veranstaltet wird...


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2009)

DarkMo schrieb:


> sollnse nen + hinten dran hängen. aber die 300er sollen ja sicher nich mal eben bei +5-10% mehr leistung angesetzt sein, sondern bei 50-vllt sogar 100% mehr leistung (die 5870 is doch auch ca doppelt so schnell wie ne 4870 oder? jeden falls nen ganzen zacken schneller). also ich find das so langsam echt richtig bedenklich, was da veranstaltet wird...



Hast ja Recht, deshalb schrieb ich ja zuerst:


> Der "Trick" mit der Namensvergabe ist sicher nicht seriös



Außerdem fand ich vor allem die Berichterstattung von Heise nicht o.k. Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass man als "normaler Sterblicher" mit relativ wenig Aufwand die Fakten herausfinden kann / muss, die ein sicher gut bezahlter Redakteur nicht für erwähnenswert hielt. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Heise-Artikel ein recht subjektives Gemecker, welches keine wirklichen Fakten enthält. Oder seht Ihr das anders ?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Dezember 2009)

mattinator schrieb:


> Das sieht in der Realität aber ein bisschen anders aus:
> Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de .



Das ist ja auch witzlos eine HD 5670 Mobile gegen eine GTX 280M antreten zu lassen. Immerhin ist das eher ein Low-End Chip von AMD und die GTX 280M ist das beste, was Nvidia auf dem Mobilen GPU-Markt zu bieten hat. Dafür dass die HD 5670 M eine Low-End GPU ist, schlägt sie sich aber relativ gut im Test. Warte mal ab wenn die HD 5870 M auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## mattinator (31. Dezember 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch witzlos eine HD 5670 Mobile gegen eine GTX 280M antreten zu lassen. Immerhin ist das eher ein Low-End Chip von AMD und die GTX 280M ist das beste, was Nvidia auf dem Mobilen GPU-Markt zu bieten hat. Dafür dass die HD 5670 M eine Low-End GPU ist, schlägt sie sich aber relativ gut im Test. Warte mal ab wenn die HD 5870 M auf den Markt kommt.



Ja klar, ab lies mal richtig. Ich habe auf folgende Aussage geantwortet:



> Zitat von *Gunny Hartman*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und da sprichst Du ja wohl eindeutig von HD 5000er, ist denn die HD 5670 Mobile keine ? Und selbst gegen die GTS 250M der durch NVIDIA's "Mogelei" nun doch schon etwas älteren aufgepeppten G92B liegt sie noch hinten.
Außerdem ging es doch sowieso nicht um "wer hat den längsten", oder ?


----------



## tm0975 (31. Dezember 2009)

KingofKingzZ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Fermi richtig schlecht wird und Nvidia endlich mal auf die Schnauze fliegt, damit sie mal wieder was gescheites produzieren.
> Früher fand ich Nvidia immer besser (man könnte fast Fanboy sagen), doch seit gut 1 Jahr baut Nvidia nur Sch****.
> 
> Ich sag nur Epic Fail!



Im Prinzip ist es ja egal, wie gut oder schlecht Fermi wird. ich als Konsument bin entscheidend gegen das Umlabeln alter Produkte und wir als Konsumenten entscheiden, ob Fermi ein Erfolg wird oder nicht. Ich jedenfalls kaufe keine Nvidia-Produkte mehr, weil die Firmenphilosophie einfach nicht paßt und der Konsument systematisch veralbert werden soll. Ob sie nun 10% schneller oder 10% langsamer alt ATI sind, spiet doch überhaut keine Rolle. Ist ja nicht so, dass ATI keine odentlichen Produkte hat, im Gegenteil! Wir vergleichen ja hier nicht mit einem Intel-IGP.



mattinator schrieb:


> Das sieht in der Realität aber ein bisschen anders aus:
> Tests - DevilTech Fire DTX - Erstes DirectX11 Notebook im Test auf notebookjournal.de .



Das ist ein Chip fürs mittlere Leistungssegment und dafür ist es ausgespochen gut!


----------



## kenji_91 (31. Dezember 2009)

ehrlich gesagt find ich die ganzen beschwerden zum teil lächerlich.
wer nicht warten will kauft sich von AMD was und schweigt.
wer die neue grafikgeneration will, muss momentan tief in die tasche greifen wie es beim release von fermi sein wird.
so oder so zahlt man drauf und dieser großteil mit der meinung, wann komme denn endlich fermi, wird wiederum sie meiden bis ein akzeptabler preis ansetz und das dauert wiederum.

aber zur news:
korrektur:
der prozess ist in 40nm und DX ist bei 10.1, aber ansich ist es eben schon eine alte Technik.


----------



## Simita (31. Dezember 2009)

NV muss langsam aber sicher aus den knick kommen, sonst ist der zug weg (und sie vom Markt).

guten rutsch.

gruß aus Dresden


----------



## da_Fiesel (31. Dezember 2009)

Oh man. *kopschüttel*.
Naja vielleicht ist es Marketing mäßig gesehen gar nicht so bescheuert;
So zieht Nvidia den meisten Profit aus einem Produkt - nur der Kunde (der sich nicht gut auskennt) wird halt "übern Tische gezogen".
Im Nvidia Marketing sitzen wahrscheinlich mit die besten Wirtschaftsspezialisten die es so gibt, ich denke  die wissen was sie tun (hoffe ich).
Kann mir vorstellen das dass Rebranden kostengünstiger (eine Zeitlang) ist, als ewig lang Forschungsgelder in neue Generationen zu stecken.
Und ich würde mal sagen gute 70-80% der Notebook bzw. Desktop-PC Käufer lassen sich durch Rebranding dazu bewegen das neue (alte) Produkt zu kaufen, in der Meinung ein schnelleren Pixelerzeuger zu haben.

Große Firmen versuchen eben den meisten Profit bei so wenig Aufwand (Kosten) wie möglich zu erzielen. Kann natürlich auch schief gehen, die Rebranderrei dauert bei Nvidia nun bald ein Jahr an, nun wird es an der Zeit einen neuen Weg in Form von "echten" Releases einzuschlagen.
Sonst gehen sie bald unter. 

Grüße,
und allen ein guten Rutsch!


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> DX ist bei 10.1, aber ansich ist es eben schon eine alte Technik.


Steht doch da .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Dezember 2009)

Wer weiss schon was kommen wird.Quatschen quatschen quatschen ist eh alles wayne wird sich zeigen wer mehr leistung bringt.Ich bin weder nvidia noch ati abgeneigt ich kaufe mir das was mehr Leistung bringt.Und diese Spekulationen immer obwohl garnichts klar ist, welche firma was macht ist eh überflüssig.Weiss hier sowieso keiner oder arbeitet jemand von euch bei den Firmen?


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2009)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Und diese Spekulationen immer obwohl garnichts klar ist



*Hust* wenn Dir als Quelle dieser News Nvidia selbst nicht ausreicht, dann kann Dir hier glaube ich keiner helfen  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Dezember 2009)

Als ob ich das nicht gelesen hätte, Nvidia hat viel in den letzten Monaten erzählt man wird sehen was kommt.Als ob du sagen könntest wie es sein wird, wird hier wieder leicht kindisch.


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2009)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Als ob du sagen könntest wie es sein wird, wird hier wieder leicht kindisch.



Hab ich das gesagt? Eben, habe ich nicht.
 Nvidia hat es doch selbst auf ihrer Homepage veröffentlicht, wie die Produktfamilie im Notebook-Segment aussieht, demnach ist das so! 
Wenn Dir der Inhalt dieser News nicht zusagt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist das deine Sache. Aber eine bestätigte Quelle als Glaskugelvorschau zu halten, halte ich für leicht übertrieben. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Flummy (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die Schnauze voll von Nvidia und wechsle zu ATI.
Nvidia ist vom P/L verhältnis eh zu teuer.


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja das kann auch marketing Taktik sein, denn so läuft das Geschäft.Im Prinzip können die auch nen Monat später ne 2fach schnellere Grafikarte rausbringen als die Ati bis dahin hat.


----------



## Explosiv (31. Dezember 2009)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja das kann auch marketing Taktik sein, denn so läuft das Geschäft.Im Prinzip können die auch nen Monat später ne 2fach schnellere Grafikarte rausbringen als die Ati bis dahin hat.



Das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da die genannten Grafikkarten fest in die Namensfolge der 300er integriert ist und somit nicht mehr viel Namen übrig bleiben. 
Das einzige was sich Nvidia anscheinend offen hält, sind die Namen für die High-End-Chips, denn diese sind nicht umbenannt und durch ein Refresh erneuert worden. Das lässt darauf schließen, das Nvidia nur im mobilen High-End-Segment einen "Fermi"-basierten Chip anbieten wird, wenn er denn irgendwann erscheint. 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Veriquitas (31. Dezember 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Das ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da die genannten Grafikkarten fest in die Namensfolge der 300er integriert ist und somit nicht mehr viel Namen übrig bleiben.
> Das einzige was sich Nvidia anscheinend offen hält, sind die Namen für die High-End-Chips, denn diese sind nicht umbenannt und durch ein Refresh erneuert worden. Das lässt darauf schließen, das Nvidia nur im mobilen High-End-Segment einen "Fermi"-basierten Chip anbieten wird, wenn er denn irgendwann erscheint.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Meiner Meinung nach kann man jetzt viel spekulieren, man weiss es doch eh nicht und namen sind eh egal von irgendwelchen chips.Das ist bei ati und nvidia das gleiche.Man wird das sehen wenn es kommt.


----------



## ole88 (31. Dezember 2009)

also nvidia gibt sich irgendwie selbst denn todesstoß und schaufelt sich ein grab, ich hatte immer gerne eine geforce aber ati ist einfach besser geworden und würde ich noch nvidia haben würde ich mir ziemlich verarscht vorkommen als nutzer dieser firma, dieses ganze umelabel kotzt einen wirklich an.


----------



## Eiche (31. Dezember 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Nvidias schnellster mobiler Chip bleibt nach wie vor der GeForce GTX 280M mit 128 Shaderprozessoren. Dieser basiert immer noch auf dem G92-Kern, welcher Ende 2007 bei der Desktop-Karte GeForce 8800 GTS 512 zum Einsatz kam und somit eine über 2 Jahre alte Technik verfügt.


als ich kann mich über die leistung der 9600GT nicht beklagen ausser bei GTA VI in FullHD das ist aber eher ein VRam problem meiner 512MiB
und der G94 verfügt nur über 64 ShaderPU 
von daher sind die karten eher auf dem stand der notwendigkeit
mit einer bald 2 1/2 jahre alten 8800GT kann man immer noch fast alles auf max detail spielen (ohne dx11 versteht sich) von daher sollte mann mal drüber nach denken. NV hatt bis kurz vor HD5000 von amd alles richtig gemacht die karten wurden alle verkauft


----------



## fA!nT (31. Dezember 2009)

Ma so nebenbei... wenn Nvidia mit dem Fermi auf die Schn.. fallen würde, wäre das nicht die Gelegenheit sich von Intel kaufen zu lassen? 
Larrabee = Fail, Fermi ?= Fail, LarraMi = Baem!

_p.s. jaja ich weiß das ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich aber man wird doch mal phantasieren dürfen oder? _


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2010)

Da steckt doch System hinter, die Fermi Karten haben eine 3xx im Namen, es wurde ja schon genug vom Papiertiger berichtet.
Dann labeln die ihre Mobilen Chips in M 3xx um und schon kommen die ganzen Deppen und kaufen sich den Schrott.
Hatte NV nicht gesagt DX10.1 ist nutzlos? nun bringen die es doch raus, seltsam seltsam. Ach ja muss ja Win7 Logo haben. 

Soweit meine Meinung. Habe selbst ne NV drin, werde aber definitiv zu AMD wechseln. Preis - Leistung ist einfach besser.

Ach ja, da war doch was, euch allen ein frohes und gesundes 2010.


----------



## hoschi8219 (1. Januar 2010)

tja. werde wohl zu ati wechseln.

wider sowas wie 8800GT zu 9800GT.

perverses spiel. aus alt mach neu.


----------



## tm0975 (1. Januar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> als ich kann mich über die leistung der 9600GT nicht beklagen ausser bei GTA VI in FullHD das ist aber eher ein VRam problem meiner 512MiB
> und der G94 verfügt nur über 64 ShaderPU
> von daher sind die karten eher auf dem stand der notwendigkeit
> mit einer bald 2 1/2 jahre alten 8800GT kann man immer noch fast alles auf max detail spielen (ohne dx11 versteht sich) von daher sollte mann mal drüber nach denken. NV hatt bis kurz vor HD5000 von amd alles richtig gemacht die karten wurden alle verkauft



Was auch immer du spielst, es muß verdammt alt sein.


----------



## Hademe (1. Januar 2010)

Tja, etz siehts wohl sehr düster aus für Nvidia.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Januar 2010)

najo gut, kann natürlich sein, das sie selbst realisieren, das selbst der otto normal bürger mit ohne viel plan so langsam merkt, das ati was neues draussen hat und von nv immernoch nix neues da is. also schwupps nen paar namen hoch-geändert damits so aussieht als ob der anschluss nun mit low/mid-end chips kommen würde und dann in den nächsten monaten kommen die high-end karten noch. also das eigentliche produkt ^^

allerdings würden sie sich damit die strategie verbauen, vom highend chip aus kleinere später rauszubringen. oder das werden dann 3x5er oder so ><

naja, hoffe alle sind gut reingerutscht (ins jahr ihr säue ^^) und keiner hat nen haus angezündet (oder netzteile in die luft gejagt xD).


----------



## DocVersillia (1. Januar 2010)

ich habe fast immer GeForce Karten gehabt.... aber langsam regt mich die Kacke mit dieser Umbennung auf und meine nächste Karte wird bestimmt ne ATI werden..


----------



## lvr (1. Januar 2010)

Ich habe gehört, Fermi wird eine umgelabelte 8800GTX...

Ganz ehrlich, was Nvidia ist wirklich unter aller Sau.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Januar 2010)

Also meine GTX 260 hab ich vor über einem Jahr für 240 Euro gekauft und bin nachwievor der Meinung ein sehr gutes Produkt erworben zu haben, was sein Geld wert ist. Ich hab die HD 4870, das Konkurenzprodukt, im Referenzdesign life bei K&M gesehen und die sieht im Vergleich einfach nur billig aus. Darüber hinaus hat sie keine Stromsparfunktion, n unangenehmes Lüftergeräusch, wird ziemlich heiss und lässt sich meist schlecht übertakten. Ich halte die GTX 260 für die wesentlich gelungenere Karte. Da ich meine GTX 260 sowieso noch nicht gegen eine bessere tauschen muss, weil ich fast jedes Spiel mit ner akzeptablen Framerate mit maximalen Grafikeinstellungen spielen kann, stört es mich auch nicht, dass es noch keine GTX 360 gibt. Das umlabeln kann man Nvidia sicher ankreiden, aber mich persönlich stört das auch nicht. Und wer spielt schon auf Notebooks? Sicherlich kein Gamer der was auf sich hält. Zudem hat AMD/ATi genauso Produktions- bzw Lieferschwierigkeiten wie Nvidia/Geforce und bietet derzeit statt DX11 Physx. Ich bin nachwievor pro Nvidia, wobei ich ATI im allgemeinen aber keineswegs schlecht finde. Fermi kommt bald und gut. :p


----------



## KingofKingzZ (1. Januar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, Fermi wird eine umgelabelte 8800GTX...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, was Nvidia ist wirklich unter aller Sau.



Naja das ganz sicher nicht 
Da würden sie ja einen großen Rückschritt machen


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Januar 2010)

Diese Chips haben nichts mit Fermi zu tun. Sie Basieren mal wieder auf dem G9x, haben eine DX10 Einheit verpasst bekommen und werden im kleineren 40nm Prozess gefertigt.
Sie sind aquivalent zur Desktopserie GF210 ff.

Es gibt aber Hoffnung, das die Mobile Spitzenmodelle (kommen erst nächtes Jahr) auf Fermi basieren.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (1. Januar 2010)

lvr schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, Fermi wird eine umgelabelte 8800GTX...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, was Nvidia ist wirklich unter aller Sau.



-Sarkasmus AN-
Hoffen wir mal das Fermi nicht ein höher getakteter/leicht verbesserter G92/G96 oder G200 GPU wird.
-Sarkasmus AUS-

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft, was Nvidia da abzieht mit dem umlabeln/zahlen wirr warr ist wirklich unterteste schublade, auch wenns hier "nur" um die Notebook Grafikeinheiten geht. Hoffentlich gibts kein böses erwachen bei den Desktop Fermi's. Naja den größtenteil kanns ja sowieso egal sein, weil bis die Fermi-karten endlich mal draußen sind werden die meisten wohl schon ne Radeon HD5xxx im rechner stecken haben.


----------



## Yutshi (1. Januar 2010)

Leider gibt´s immer wieder Idioten, die darauf reinfallen werden und zugleich denken, dass sie in Zukunft den wohl schnellsten mobilen Chip in ihrem Laptop haben!


----------



## Eiche (1. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Was auch immer du spielst, es muß verdammt alt sein.


weiss nicht ist l4d2, stalker call of Pripyat, mass effect, far cry 2, cod 6 mw2 usw ich denke nicht das diese spiele alt sind was ich denke das NV bis dahin gut den markt beliefert hat mit karten die man nicht wirklich braucht die sich auch verkauft haben


----------



## oettinger (1. Januar 2010)

h_tobi schrieb:


> Da steckt doch System hinter, *die Fermi Karten haben eine 3xx im Namen, es wurde ja schon genug vom Papiertiger berichtet.*
> Dann labeln die ihre Mobilen Chips in M 3xx um und schon kommen die ganzen Deppen und kaufen sich den Schrott.
> Hatte NV nicht gesagt DX10.1 ist nutzlos? nun bringen die es doch raus, seltsam seltsam. Ach ja muss ja Win7 Logo haben.
> 
> ...



Mir scheint, der Papiertiger hat dich angelogen. Es wird von GF100 und GF104 geflüstert.


----------



## gecan (2. Januar 2010)

soso kein DX11 also 

aber dafür DX10.1 der anscheinend jetzt sehr wichtig und nützlich ist für NV  

und wahscheinlich auch weil jetzt für NV DX11 unwichtig und nutzlos ist ? 


sry aber ich hoffe ich konnte meine meinung dazusagen was ich so von NV halte.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Januar 2010)

^^
sehe ich genauso erst labert Nvidea wie unwichtig DX 10.1 ist und 1,5 Jahr später bringen sie doch tatsächlich eine DX 10.1 Karte raus selbst s3 wahr da deutlich schneller 



mattinator schrieb:


> Na, genau wie bei den mobility Radeon HD 4xxx, oder ?



Wenn das Kommentar sich auf die Geschwindigkeit bezieht kann ich nur sagen das es in der PCGH einen Test gab wo die 4850 in Crysis vor(sehr knapp) der gtx280 lag. Da kann man von einer 5870 schon eine Ecke mehr erwarten


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

gecan schrieb:


> soso kein DX11 also
> 
> aber dafür DX10.1 der anscheinend jetzt sehr wichtig und nützlich ist für NV


 
Es soll auch bald ein Patch kommen, so dass man bei Assasin's Creed DX10.1 nutzen kann.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (2. Januar 2010)

Wüssten die ganzen Kunden bei MM das das was die da kaufen "altes" , umgelabeltes Zeug ist, würde NV das nicht mehr machen!

Aber da Nvidia den grösten Teil seiner Kunden Komplett-Pc käufer nennen darf ist das umlabeln sinnvoll

Richtig unfair was NV da macht


----------



## caty60 (2. Januar 2010)

Soso,da kommt also nix neues aber das alte wird immer teurer...bei AMD gibt´s neues aber nicht zu kaufen,also wo ist der Unterschied.Folglich können mich beide den Buckel runterrutschen.Fertig.Ich habe es nicht nötig zu warten..........


----------



## herethic (2. Januar 2010)

Nvidia kann AMD/ATi im Notebook/Laptop an Grakas gar nichts vor machen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Januar 2010)

nvidia is selbst dran schuld, ati nich ^^


----------



## olol (2. Januar 2010)

caty60 schrieb:


> Soso,da kommt also nix neues aber das alte wird immer teurer...bei AMD gibt´s neues aber nicht zu kaufen,also wo ist der Unterschied.Folglich können mich beide den Buckel runterrutschen.Fertig.Ich habe es nicht nötig zu warten..........



die leute die andauernd schreiben dass die HD 5850/5870 nicht lieferbar wären regen mich schön langsam auf.

hab grade nochmal bei geizhals geschaut die HD 5850 ist um 259€ sofort lieferbar und die HD 5870 um 349€. klar sind die preise etwas höher als zu release aber immer noch besser als die der GTX 275/285/295


----------



## ole88 (2. Januar 2010)

ja hast du die asche? ich nicht


----------



## SimsP (3. Januar 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Aber da Nvidia den grösten Teil seiner Kunden Komplett-Pc käufer nennen darf ist das umlabeln sinnvoll
> Richtig unfair was NV da macht


du bist n genie. wie willst du denn n laptop kaufen? selbst zamschrauben is eweng aufwändiger, als beim desktop-pc.
und für was anderes sind die mobil chips ja auch garnet gedacht. und im endeffekt isses jetzt wurscht ob halt auf allen notebooks g200 oder eben g300 draufsteht.

und nv lernt halt doch eweng was von der konkurrenz. offenbar scheints sich ja zu lohnen die chips nochmal eweng zu überarbeiten und als "neue" versionen auf den markt zu werfen.

wie immer gilt der markt wirds regeln. wenn es keinen bedarf für solche chips gibt, wird es sich auch nicht durchsetzen. ich gehe aber davon aus, dass die wenigsten notebook-käufer (vor allem bei MM) überhaupt auf die grafik-einheit achten werden, denn ich denk mal wer sich n notebook kauft hat normalerweise mit aktuellen grafiklastigen 3d-spielen weniger am hut. und wer sich vorher net informiert, der darf sich später auch net beschweren das ist aber nicht nur bei computer-hardware so.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

Nvidia FAIL!


----------



## alm0st (4. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne leider genug Leute, die auf das Rebranding von nVidia reinfallen bzw. reinfallen würden. Das sind alles reine Marketingstrategien, mit denen nVidia nur den ahnungslosen und uninformierten Käufer übern'  Tisch ziehen will bzw. es tut. Kenne genug Leute, die zum PC Kauf zum Saturn fahren und sich von sonem Möchtegernfachmann aufs Kreuz legen lassen. Der umschwärmt sie dann mit der neusten Technologie und haste nicht gesehen - in Wahrheit dreht er aber den letzten Dreck an.

Man wird sich aber wundern, wie oft das in anderen Branchen mit anderen Produkten passiert. Nur dort wird es nicht so offensichtlich betrieben wie bei nVidia...


----------

